# odor-smells like sulphur



## mbolay (Aug 19, 2004)

I have noted several posts where the odor of ammonia or clorox was mentioned, but has anyone else noticed the watery D smelling like sulphur (like gunpowder or a burnt match)?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

There are sulfur reducing bacteria that live in some people and they produce that range of smells from the compounds they produce.Sometimes Pepto besides helping with the D will help abosrb some of the odor.K.


----------



## marta (Jul 14, 2001)

Kmottus, what is pepto?Marta


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Short for Pepto Bismol, but any bismuth containing antidiarrheal will work.K.


----------



## LdyCarotop (Aug 23, 2004)

i have apoint to make about pepto ..i usually take imodium but decided once to give pepto a try. next bowel movement was very dark and that scared me to death..







then i was told that pepto will darken your stool. and reading the bottle it states that. I felt pretty silly then.


----------



## marta (Jul 14, 2001)

Thanks for the info


----------

